# Sub-woofer/amplificador para el auto



## HarryCurupa (Mar 19, 2007)

buenas!  escribo para hacerles una consulta!

tengo un amplificador que uso generalmente en la pc, que se alimenta de 110v, transformadorrmándolos con un transformador interno a 12 v.

yo quiero conectar el amplificador al auto, pero este tiene un fusible de 1A... como hago para limitar la corriente?? o que manera tengo de poder conectarlo, sin quemar nada? saludos


----------



## Apollo (Mar 20, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Audio: Discusión General.

Saludos


----------

